# Box Change Out Pricing



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Need to know what the going rate is on a box change out. Without over exaggeration. 

#and to drop a line from box 30 ft max to stove and dryer. 220


Client of mine is needing a change out done. They have all the parts. I will pay my electrician to come and change. 

I need one direct response on this question....


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Are you talking about changing out the panel without touching the service wires? If so then about 1200, the dryer would go about 250 and the stove would go about 450


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Adam, the question is too vague. I have the same questions as jb. 
Is it just a panel change?
Is it a complete service?
Do they have ALL the breakers and parts they need? 

A dedicated line to a dryer _AND_ a stove? Again, how hard a run is it? 30' could be 10 minutes or an hour (or more). Open basement? Crawl?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

These people that think they can just get a panel swap are often in for an eye opening experience. 

Okay, arrive to change panel. Find out cable between meter can and existing panel doesn't have enough conductor to terminate to new panel. So, replace meter's load side cable. Oh, wait. Now we're not allowed to use these old style meter cans or maybe now that we've opened it, we see corrosion inside that the inspector won't like. Now we're doing a whole service change. Wait, it gets better. Existing grounding electrode conductor goes into the earth and connects to God know's what, so now we're driving new ground rods. Water pipe never had a ground, so now we're roping some copper through the basement or crawl or garage to connect to the water pipe within 5' of where it enters the building. Woo-hoo... the possibilities are endless. There's no such thing as the typical panel change, unless the electrician who's going to do the work puts his eyeballs on the situation and says so. Sometimes you get lucky. Most of the time you don't. 

You'd pay me a premium to use your parts, and there's a fair percentage of electrician's who will say, "No, thanks" to a job where the customer supplies everything. They never have everything anyhow.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> You'd pay me a premium to use your parts, and there's a fair percentage of electrician's who will say, "No, thanks" to a job where the customer supplies everything. They never have everything anyhow.


I have to say, I was going to mention that. I'm in that fair percentage. 
I may say ok if someone wants to supply their own panel for whatever reason, but they won't save much in the long run.


----------



## mdcorreia (May 21, 2006)

I just tell them - you can get the parts but it will be much more expensive. Or I say ok the panel package costs 160.00 at home depot
so I will just deduct 160.00 from the total price I gave you.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

160? I think our panels are about 80. No packages at the supply house!
Nah, no homeowner parts. We have liability insurance for a reason. Plus, when the part fails/doesn't work properly, who gets to replace it, on who's dime? Time is worth somehting too. They always have to run back because they "forgot" something. Truth is, they didn't know what you needed in the first place. Kicker is, it was in your truck all along. Homeowner purchased parts are a vary bad idea. It sometimes cost them at least what it would have to begin with, most of the time more than what the original price was. Besides materials are not the biggest expense, time is (most of the time).


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

We will always have to keep in mind MD is in Canada so pricing is way different.

BTW- My local supply guy is a big C-H dealer. They do have, and he does carry, "contractor pack" panels with an assortment of breakers. He is usually at or below the big store's prices.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

We usually use GE. The price we pay for panels and breakers is way less than HD or Lowes. That is why I find it hilarious when homeowners want to purchase the materials to try and save money.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Speedy Petey said:


> We will always have to keep in mind MD is in Canada so pricing is way different.


FYI, MD is in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Sorry, I should have been clearer. I mean mdcorreia.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm in PA! Just kidding, I know who you meant, Speedy.

A national supplier is selling me 100 amp SQD QO panels with either a flush or surface cover for 40 bucks, and 200 amp QO panels with flush or surface cover for 80 bucks if I buy at leat 10 of each. Don't think they sell them that cheap at the home store. My main brand is Cutler-Hammer's CH series, and they're more expensive than any other brand, no matter where you buy them. _"Explain price once, rather than apologize for quality forever"_


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

A+Carpenter said:


> Need to know what the going rate is on a box change out. Without over exaggeration.
> 
> #and to drop a line from box 30 ft max to stove and dryer. 220
> 
> ...


How is anyone supposed to give you a direct response to this very,very vague question? Shouldn't you know what the going rate in your area is, better then the rest of us that aren't in your area?:bangin:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

A+Carpenter said:


> Need to know what the going rate is on a box change out. Without over exaggeration.
> 
> #and to drop a line from box 30 ft max to stove and dryer. 220
> 
> ...


 
$7850.25, that should cover it as long as it's with in 50 miles of NYC.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

How in the world are all these really old threads getting dredged up lately?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> How in the world are all these really old threads getting dredged up lately?


Dunno, but I've spent most of my time on here the last couple days saying"this sounds familiar".


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

OP was my 59th Bday--glad I didn't have to wait that long for cake!!!
OOOps--58th!


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Flat Rates*

Better go way high on flat rates. Ex. Just did a 100amp to 100 amp panel change. Made it $300 even. Took 26 min total time. Day after did a $400 Flat Rate for a little 100 amp sub-panel off a 200 amp panel. Took 4.5 hrs. Made crap on job I thought would be easy and made a killing on job I thought might take a bit longer. You never know. Usually its reverse but it depends on all those things mentioned above you can run into. Good Luck on flat rate pricing.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

You mean it took you 26 minutes to drive to the supply house, buy the panel, drive to customers house, set up tools, radio, temp light, get paid, and drive home? Damn you're quick!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> You mean it took you 26 minutes to drive to the supply house, buy the panel, drive to customers house, set up tools, radio, temp light, get paid, and drive home? Damn you're quick!


apprentices..gotta love'em...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

jrclen said:


> Well I'm not going to argue with you. I know how you get when you don't get your pie. :thumbup:


Your damn right! :furious:


:laughing:


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> These people that think they can just get a panel swap are often in for an eye opening experience.
> 
> Okay, arrive to change panel. Find out cable between meter can and existing panel doesn't have enough conductor to terminate to new panel. So, replace meter's load side cable. Oh, wait. Now we're not allowed to use these old style meter cans or maybe now that we've opened it, we see corrosion inside that the inspector won't like. Now we're doing a whole service change. Wait, it gets better. Existing grounding electrode conductor goes into the earth and connects to God know's what, so now we're driving new ground rods. Water pipe never had a ground, so now we're roping some copper through the basement or crawl or garage to connect to the water pipe within 5' of where it enters the building. Woo-hoo... the possibilities are endless. There's no such thing as the typical panel change, unless the electrician who's going to do the work puts his eyeballs on the situation and says so. Sometimes you get lucky. Most of the time you don't.
> 
> You'd pay me a premium to use your parts, and there's a fair percentage of electrician's who will say, "No, thanks" to a job where the customer supplies everything. They never have everything anyhow.


If you read the OP, he wants to stay dumb, and happy, he goes not want real answers, he most likely believes in his mind that any answer that would cost a few bucks must be wrong.


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

C.C.R. said:


> How is anyone supposed to give you a direct response to this very,very vague question? Shouldn't you know what the going rate in your area is, better then the rest of us that aren't in your area?:bangin:


 
Why waste your time with the OP, as soon as he says what is going rate, you know he is out of touch with reality.


----------

